

Red Hat to Acquire Inktank, Provider of Ceph - tomdec
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2014/4/red-hat-to-acquire-inktank-provider-of-ceph

======
nikhizzle
Was in the same lab as Sage in grad school, and shared an advisor (Scott
Brandt). He is super hard working, and definitely deserves this. Ceph was over
10 years of his life.

Fun fact - Sage was also the founder of webring, and simultaneously one of the
dream host founders.

~~~
McGlockenshire
> Sage was also the founder of webring, and simultaneously one of the dream
> host founders.

This is no coincidence. Ceph comes out of technology developed at Dreamhost.

~~~
rawrly
Ceph is through and through Sage's work, it wouldn't exist without him.

------
Nux
I really didn't see it coming, but now that it happened I'm kind of glad.

RH is one of the few corps who still has credibility and good karma. CEPH will
be in good hands.

------
dc2447
I would love to hear people's opinion's on what this means for ceph going
forward? Will it change anything?

It's telling for me that as the project starts becoming 'hot' RedHat step in.
I totally get why it's a great strategic purchase in the context of winning
cloud adoption / share / love.

~~~
rektide
The press release de-emphasized CephFS, and bumped XFS while ignoring Ceph's
BTRFS mode (where snapshotting is available).

~~~
noahdesu
CephFS (which is a distributed file system) is orthogonal to XFS or BTRFS
which are local file systems. Since Gluster is providing a file system
solution at this point, that may be the reason for the de-emphasis. However,
Gluster is not a parallel file system, and Ceph is much better suited to fill
that role. So I suspect CephFS will continue to be developed, if anything to
compete against Lustre, PanFS, GPFS, etc..

~~~
jbellis
Why do you say that GlusterFS is not a parallel file system? Certainly it is
by the common definition of "file system that spreads data across multiple
storage nodes."

------
roeme
I would really appreciate if somebody can clear this up for me:

Can one mount Ceph on multiple nodes? (I'm referring to the CephFS part).

I've worked with OCFS2 (which allows you to do exactly this) and liked it very
much, but would've loved a clustered backing storage. Which is what Ceph
provides.

~~~
Nux
Theoretically yes, but do note CephFS is not considered "production ready"
AFAIK.

GlusterFS is much more focused on the filesystem bit, so why not give that a
try, too?

------
tomdec
I think this is a clear play at driving some of the key components in the
OpenStack world, with GlusterFS (subject of an earlier Red Hat acquisition)
and Ceph being the two main distributed storage choices.

------
beachstartup
i somehow ended up at inktank's vegas launch party (i was pulled onto a bus
while very drunk) and they were a really really nice group of people.

